# smoker box on gas grill



## birdman1099 (Feb 6, 2010)

I tried using a SS smoker box on my gas grill.  I have a question about placement.  When I place it under th grates, the chips catch fire and burn up real fast.  When I put it on top of the grates it does not smoke.  What am I doing wrong????


----------



## ddave (Feb 6, 2010)

Try placing it under the grate but not directly over the burner.  

I don't know if you can do that.  My gasser has a grate with lava rocks on it that sits above the burners which offers some alteratives for placement.

Even with my propane fired SnP I have to adjust the distance between the burner and the can that holds the smokewood in order to get the desired level of smoke without the wood catching fire.

Dave


----------



## grampyskids (Feb 6, 2010)

You need to decrease the amount of oxygen the gets to the wood chips in order to get the chips to smolder instead of combusting. Put some aluminum foil over the chips then put the cover on and poks some holes in the foil.


----------



## flash (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been doing this also. Make up foil packets of wood chip and punch several small holes into the foil. I then lay it in the corner of the box, minus the lid. Not too many holes now or it will still catch on fire.


----------



## birdman1099 (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks guys....  I'll give it a try tomorrow


----------



## deltadude (Feb 7, 2010)

It would be helpful to know what type of gas grill you are using?

I have a weber genesis silver B, I also have the smoking accessory that uses a smoke box on the  crossover gas tube, and a cut down grate so you can open the box and feed in more chips without removing a grate.

I have tried several different things and the best and really easy thing...
My weber has flavorizer bars...  I take a big chunk 2" x 3" around that size, and drop it between the flavorizer bar and the inside wall of the weber.  In my weber the front flavorizer and the back flavorizer has only about 1/8" gap between the wall and flavorizer at the bottom of the V.  If I'm not using high heat the wood just smolders there for a couple of hours.  If I'm using high heat, I just fold up some alum foil and push it down in the V it slows the burning process down.


----------

